# FG Knot - Daiichi Finger Saver Rings



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiichi_Seiko_Finger_Saver_Knot_Tying_Tool/descpage-DSFSK.html

I've been looking for these line tensioning finger saver rings for awhile and finally found them. They're easy to store and carry and they look effective. I just ordered a set but I probably should have ordered two sets, one set for home and one for the boat. Read the product review comments for sizing tips as some say the rings run small in size.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Quick update on these things. Yes, they work well and the rubber in the middle is concave which helps. Operationally, they're a little harder to work with than a couple of dowel sticks. Wrapping the line a couple of times around that narrow slot and doing it quickly will take some learning. 

Speed was my only issue. Functionally, they work great. Well enough that I easily snapped the leader on the first FG knot that I was tying. I'm keeping a set of the finger rings in the boat but I'm sticking with my rubber 1 lb weights for home use. 

I suggest getting the large. I have normal hands and the large will not go past the second joint knuckle on my middle finger. But that's ok because that is where you want them anyway.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

i've never really paid attention to it until i read about it. but does the line get wrapped over the top on the previous wraps?? :texasflag


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

c hook said:


> i've never really paid attention to it until i read about it. but does the line get wrapped over the top on the previous wraps?? :texasflag


Put a ring on a finger on each hand. Make 2 or 3 wraps of line around each ring and pull tight. With these rings, you can pull with enough force to snap braid without cutting your fingers or hands.

What do you mean by â€˜does the line get wrapped over the top on the previous wrapsâ€™?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I made a pair of dowels last year. REALLY cheap to make and it will work much better than buying those rings. I bought some doweling at Lowes and ordered rod handle/butt shrink tubing sized to match. I measured the dowels to my palm, sanded down the ends and put the shrink wrap on. Works like a charm and I have some for the boat and for my desk at home.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

The rings are cool and I mentioned that dowels work too. I considered using just dowel sticks or modding some to keep the line from slipping as you've done. Then I found these rubber coated beauties at Academy for a couple of bucks. They work great. I use them at home and the rings stay in my tackle bag in the boat.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



habanerojooz said:


> Put a ring on a finger on each hand. Make 2 or 3 wraps of line around each ring and pull tight. With these rings, you can pull with enough force to snap braid without cutting your fingers or hands.
> 
> What do you mean by â€˜does the line get wrapped over the top on the previous wrapsâ€™?


i've never worried about it myself, but when watching guys tying knots on utube, they say when tightening down the knot with one of these tools, make sure the line isn't wrapped over a previous wrap as this could potentially cut into it when tightening. your barbells show the wraps going over each other, they say this is a no no. :texasflag


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

c hook said:


> i've never worried about it myself, but when watching guys tying knots on utube, they say when tightening down the knot with one of these tools, make sure the line isn't wrapped over a previous wrap as this could potentially cut into it when tightening. your barbells show the wraps going over each other, they say this is a no no. :texasflag


I understand what you are saying now. I purposely wrap over to attain bite and prevent slippage when pulling tight. It takes fewer wraps this way and slippage is stopped. The rubber surface also helps prevent slippage. With the rubber surface, I could avoid over wrapping but that would take more time with additional wraps.

I view my over wrap as low risk as there is no slippage occurring with the rubber coating underneath. Without slippage, there is no potential line sawing action at the overwrap points.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



habanerojooz said:


> I understand what you are saying now. I purposely wrap over to attain bite and prevent slippage when pulling tight. It takes fewer wraps this way and slippage is stopped. The rubber surface also helps prevent slippage. With the rubber surface, I could avoid over wrapping but that would take more time with additional wraps.
> 
> I view my over wrap as low risk as there is no slippage occurring with the rubber coating underneath. Without slippage, there is no potential line sawing action at the overwrap points.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


makes sense. :texasflag


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

.


----------

